# FET AND SURROGANCY



## cathy2 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hiya girls,
          im hoping someone can give me some info please,
ive just had my 3rd failed tx at the rfc and have 5 embryos
frozen as this would be my last go does anyone know if the rfc would consider
me having a fet and my sister having a fet with my embryos at the same time 
providing the embryos survive. This way it would double our chances and no embryos would
be left to perish.

thanks in adance ladies.
                              Cathy.


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey Cathy, I've moved your post to the surragacy board as I think you might get some good advice fromthe girls here  

Bunny xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are clinics that do allow this to happen so worth asking at rfc some eatern european clinics do
L x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have heard of people doing this in the US but so far don't know anyone who has done it in the UK. Would definitely be worth ringing around a few clinics, though.

Good luck x

Mandy xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

some clinics do allow this tho mainly abroad clinics which you may want to look into, as for frosties can u not just defrost maybe 3 now for u to try and then the last 2 later? I only ever had frosties to use and I have twins :-D


----------

